# new to VPN. need help[solved]

## deathraccoon

I recently began to use a VPN service. I use openvpn protocol and networkmanager. ifconfig shows the interface as being up:

```
eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 10.0.0.7  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 10.0.0.255

        inet6 fe80::468a:5bff:fe8f:f9aa  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        inet6 2601:c:3680:49a:468a:5bff:fe8f:f9aa  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x0<global>

        ether 44:8a:5b:8f:f9:aa  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 561742  bytes 290426124 (276.9 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 1606960  bytes 2145230092 (1.9 GiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 15726  bytes 3485957 (3.3 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 15726  bytes 3485957 (3.3 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

tun0: flags=4305<UP,POINTOPOINT,RUNNING,NOARP,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 172.16.144.6  netmask 255.255.255.255  destination 172.16.144.5

        unspec 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  txqueuelen 100  (UNSPEC)

        RX packets 1551  bytes 333883 (326.0 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 1564  bytes 104300 (101.8 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlan0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 00:c0:ca:82:20:04  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 323  bytes 60473 (59.0 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 363  bytes 62235 (60.7 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

and I am able to access the web. however, I had doubts as to whether my traffic was being routed over the VPN and I thought to test it with ping

```
sudo ping -I tun0 www.google.com

PING google.com (173.194.32.193) from 172.16.144.6 tun0: 56(84) bytes of data.

^C

--- google.com ping statistics ---

24 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 23020ms

```

using traceroute--

```
traceroute to 8.8.8.8 (8.8.8.8), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets

 1  10.0.0.1 (10.0.0.1)  0.638 ms  1.074 ms  1.400 ms

 2  73.195.144.1 (73.195.144.1)  24.056 ms  25.008 ms  32.833 ms

 3  te-8-2-ur01.salem.nj.panjde.comcast.net (68.85.76.133)  16.233 ms  16.449 ms  17.934 ms

 4  68.86.209.61 (68.86.209.61)  27.993 ms  28.689 ms  59.686 ms

 5  ae10.edge2.Newark1.Level3.net (4.68.71.125)  40.101 ms  39.189 ms  40.374 ms

 6  ae-4-90.edge3.Washington4.Level3.net (4.69.149.210)  34.177 ms ae-2-70.edge3.Washington4.Level3.net (4.69.149.82)  23.139 ms  23.321 ms

 7  ae-1-60.edge3.Washington4.Level3.net (4.69.149.18)  30.842 ms ae-3-80.edge3.Washington4.Level3.net (4.69.149.146)  31.776 ms ae-1-60.edge3.Washington4.Level3.net (4.69.149.18)  32.071 ms

 8  72.14.203.128 (72.14.203.128)  33.268 ms  33.508 ms  33.727 ms

 9  216.239.46.185 (216.239.46.185)  34.623 ms 209.85.255.7 (209.85.255.7)  34.089 ms 209.85.255.3 (209.85.255.3)  35.910 ms

10  216.239.50.223 (216.239.50.223)  35.553 ms 209.85.142.5 (209.85.142.5)  35.299 ms 209.85.254.215 (209.85.254.215)  35.019 ms

11  google-public-dns-a.google.com (8.8.8.8)  34.338 ms  39.451 ms  26.079 ms
```

but using tun0, I get--

```
sudo traceroute -i tun0 8.8.8.8

traceroute to 8.8.8.8 (8.8.8.8), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets

 1  172.16.110.1 (172.16.110.1)  129.084 ms  129.897 ms  131.326 ms

 2  * * *

 3  * * *

 4  * * *

 5  * * *

 6  * * *

 7  * * *

 8  * * *

 9  * * *

10  * * *

11  * * *

12  * * *

13  * * *

14  * * *

15  * * *

16  * * *

17  * * *

18  * * *

19  * * *

20  * * *

21  * * *

22  * * *

23  * * *

24  * * *

25  * * *

26  * * *

27  * * *

28  * * *

29  * * *

30  * * *

```

how do I enable traffic over the interface?

am I enterpreting that correctly? did none of the packets transmit via tun0?Last edited by deathraccoon on Sat Feb 28, 2015 3:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## deathraccoon

solved. I placed OpenDNS nameservers in resolv.conf.

----------

## BlueFusion

I went one step further and use iptables to deny any outbound traffic through the WAN unless it's through the VPN tunnel.  This protects against data being transmitted if the tunnel goes down.

----------

## deathraccoon

indeed. that was my next step.

----------

